# GFCI Breaker won't reset



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you know if there is any outlets or other devices connected to the load terminals? What you could do if there is a connection on the load is disconnect it and see what the results are. Don't forget to turn off the breaker:thumbsup:
If there is nothing on the load side and nothing plugged into the GFCI then it could very well be a bad GFCI..


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

It's a GFCI breaker...not an outlet....so it's all on the Load side....


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

first thing would be to unplug everything from the circuit and try to reset again. 

It's been awhile since I played with GFCI breakers so not positive this will work but I would then remove the circuit conductors from the breaker and try to reset. If the breaker resets, I would suggest there is something wrong with the circuit.

If there is another GFCI breaker in the panel, try flipping the circuit conductors to that breaker. If that breaker then trips, there is something wrong in the circuit. If it doesn't, then I would suspect the breaker.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Using a computer, eh? Betcha there is a surge power strip plugged into that circuit. 

As nap said, unplug everything first and see if that breaker resets.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Once you unplug everything on that circuit and try to reset the RCD { GFCI } if reset then plug in one at the time until kick out with bad item.

If none happend then try the light switch as well.

But if tripped after everything is unplugged Nap have one good way just unhook the hot conductor from the breaker and leave the netural conductor alone and hit the breaker to turn on to see if that stay in place if not then the breaker is done for it.

If still stay in place then you may have issue with the circuit and also check the outdoor recetpales as well if you have them.

Merci.
Marc


----------

